# Vista de la Isla San Lorenzo desde Comas?



## andrexitotk (Feb 15, 2009)

Estuve googleando y di con este foro, que realmente esta muy bueno y encontre un par de fotos de la isla san lorenzo, y llamo mi atencion porque durante mucho tiempo me anduve preguntando x la silueta de un cerro que se veia a lo lejos desde mi casa, yo vivo en comas en la Av. tupac amaru; desde mi casa puedo ver la silueta del edificio del aeropuerto y la luz del radar, asi que me preguntaba si tambien era posible que la silueta que veia era la de la isla san lorenzo, pongo un par de fotos de la isla obtenidas de este foro y una desde mi casa.


























La silueta de la ultima foto es de la isla san lorenzo?


----------



## Alejo85 (Dec 20, 2005)

simepre m a parecido q se desaprovecha la isla san lorenzo , dberian construir algo ahi y conectarlo al callao


----------



## Jhgz17 (Aug 15, 2008)

^^Asi es mi querido amigo, yo tambien tengo el privilegio de poder verlo, desde un punto mas alto ya que vivo en independencia (por la 50 hacia arriba, Urb. tahuantinsuyo, 2da zona), incluso puedo ver cuando los aviones pasan por el horizonte para aterrizar en el aeropuerto Jorge Chavez............


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Al parecer, sí es la isla San Lorenzo.


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Que raro, yo he pasado infinidad de veces por la Av. Tupac Amaru y nunca en mi vida he visto a la Isla Sn Lorenzo. Lo que si he visto,desde la casa de una amigo en Independencia .... bien arribita de la Tupac por cierto .... es el Aeropuerto y el mar.

Asì que todavìa tengo mis dudas.


----------



## limeñologo (Feb 5, 2009)

Desde esa altura es probable que se vea San Lorenzo,pero hay casas que la tapan,y hacen que la isla paresca un cerro más de los que hay en Lima.
Ojalá que algunas autoridades la aprovechen para expandir la ciudad y el puerto...:bash:


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

Cuando el cielo está muy despejado y el sol de mediodía radiante es posible ver la (silueta de) isla desde casi cualquier parte de Lima.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Es cierto. Quizá a un futuro cercano deberia considerase como un lugar propicio para desarrollar algun proyecto inmobiliario a gran escala u otra obra de emvergadura...


----------



## dannyhighrise (Feb 23, 2008)

andrexitotk said:


> Estuve googleando y di con este foro, que realmente esta muy bueno y encontre un par de fotos de la isla san lorenzo, y llamo mi atencion porque durante mucho tiempo me anduve preguntando x la silueta de un cerro que se veia a lo lejos desde mi casa, yo vivo en comas en la Av. tupac amaru; desde mi casa puedo ver la silueta del edificio del aeropuerto y la luz del radar, asi que me preguntaba si tambien era posible que la silueta que veia era la de la isla san lorenzo, pongo un par de fotos de la isla obtenidas de este foro y una desde mi casa.


^^ Esa imagen está genial  parece como si la isla fuera un volcán en actividad expulsando cenizas desde su chimenea más alta... desde mi depa que está en la Colonial podía ver su silueta, la del océano y algunos barquitos, así como la torre de control del aeropuerto (eso que vivo en un edificio de 5 pisos)... pero Lima crece verticalmente y ahora no veo gran cosa 




kaMetZa said:


> Cuando el cielo está muy despejado y el sol de mediodía radiante es posible ver la (silueta de) isla desde casi cualquier parte de Lima.


^^ Exacto, como ésta imagen donde se aprecia el skyline financiero desde los cerros de Camacho, creo que la saqué del otro thread que tiene la isla: 












skyperu34 said:


> Es cierto. Quizá a un futuro cercano deberia considerase como un lugar propicio para desarrollar algun proyecto inmobiliario a gran escala u otra obra de emvergadura...


^^ La idea es interesante, pero hay quienes creemos que la fauna de la isla (como los lobos de mar) pueda verse afectada por un gran complejo inmobiliario y hotelero al estilo Panamá... había también el proyecto de un megapuerto, pero fue cancelado.


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

Como dicen por allí, la isla puede verse desde prácticamente cualquier lugar de Lima cuando hay cielo despejado ... la vista desde Comas está interesante.

Con el dinero que se necesitaría para desarrollar la isla y hacer un megapuerto fácil se pueden desarrollar el resto de los principales puertos de la costa con lo cual todo el país saldría ganando.

Pensemos en desarrollar el país y no en proyectos centralistas que seguirían sobrepoblando Lima y atrasando el resto del país.


----------



## IDK'klabe (Sep 13, 2007)

La primera foto esta WOW.


----------



## Cazafantasias (Nov 4, 2007)

Bueno, esperamos ver más fotos de la Isla San Lorenzo captadas desde el Cono Norte. Confiamos en los ojos de los miembros del foro que residen en esa parte de Lima. Cuando uno está en Los Olivos y mira hacia el oeste, hay una cadena de cerros que imposibilita ver el mar, pero me imagino que al otro lado de esa cadena, en la parte que corresponde a San Martín de Porres, la vista podría ser interesante: el mar, las islas, el aeropuerto, el Callao.

No estoy de acuerdo con que se "civilice" la Isla San Lorenzo. No quisiera ver aeropuertos, ni megapuertos, ni emporios pitucos. Prefiero que siga "al natural" como un símbolo de respeto que toda ciudad le debe a la naturaleza. San Lorenzo puede aprovecharse explotando racionalmente su potencial ecológico.

Lamentablemente ya no existe la empresa que vendía el tour llamado "Día De Playa En San Lorenzo". Ese tour costaba menos de S/. 50. He llamado a varias empresas de turismo, por ahora ninguna vende un tour con desembarco en la isla y sus tours cuestan más de S/. 70.


----------



## Tantan_21 (Nov 29, 2008)

Tiene planicie la isla? o la construirán?


----------



## jjrge96 (Sep 7, 2009)

Esas no son vistas de comas, la primera parece de un helicptero y la segunda de un edificio.


----------



## Celdur (Sep 5, 2008)

Tyrone said:


> Como dicen por allí, la isla puede verse desde prácticamente cualquier lugar de Lima cuando hay cielo despejado ... la vista desde Comas está interesante.
> 
> Con el dinero que se necesitaría para desarrollar la isla y hacer un megapuerto fácil se pueden desarrollar el resto de los principales puertos de la costa con lo cual todo el país saldría ganando.
> 
> Pensemos en desarrollar el país y no en proyectos centralistas que seguirían sobrepoblando Lima y atrasando el resto del país.



Acaso va a gastar plata el estado para desarrollar la isla? de hecho, con el dinero generado por los impuestos que el desarrollo inmobiliario generaría se podrían hacer muchas cosas, todo el Perú sale ganando.


----------



## cesium (May 27, 2006)

andrexitotk said:


> Estuve googleando y di con este foro, que realmente esta muy bueno y encontre un par de fotos de la isla san lorenzo, y llamo mi atencion porque durante mucho tiempo me anduve preguntando x la silueta de un cerro que se veia a lo lejos desde mi casa, yo vivo en comas en la Av. tupac amaru; desde mi casa puedo ver la silueta del edificio del aeropuerto y la luz del radar, asi que me preguntaba si tambien era posible que la silueta que veia era la de la isla san lorenzo, pongo un par de fotos de la isla obtenidas de este foro y una desde mi casa.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Las 2 primeras fotos no han sido tomadas desde Comas, la primera debe haber sido tomada desde un avión volando sobre el Callao y la segunda definitivamente desde el Real Felipe, en la tercera foto que es la que tomaste desde tu casa definitivamente es la isla San Lorenzo la cual es posible ver incluso desde un cerro alto y en día despejado desde Chosica.

saludos


----------



## andrexitotk (Feb 15, 2009)

Las dos primeras las saque de google y la tercera foto era mia pero ya no estaq disponible, ya me mude de comas pero si era posible ver la isla, incluso ahora estoy en la molina y puedo hacerlo con el cielo despejado


----------



## angelex69 (Jan 5, 2009)

Imagino un gran puente, con direccion a la isla, donde hay condominios residenciales, con todas las comodidades.


----------



## dicf21 (Jul 13, 2010)

Que poco ambicioso es el sector turistico de Peru. Perfectamente podrian hacer paseos en lancha que lleguen a la isla y alli hacer caminatas y todo eso.
Lo ideal para esa isla es que sea un sector despoblado, tiene que ser una isla 100% natural, quizas por ahi plantar arboles. PERO LO MEJOR SERIA QUE EN ESA ISLA SE COLOQUE EL TELEFERICO QUE SE VA A CONSTRUIR EN SAN CRISTOBAL. ALLI TENDRIAS UNA MEJOR VISTA, Y EN UNA ISLA SERIA MAS ATRACTIVO AUN. IMAGINATE, TE SUBES AL TELEFERICO Y LLEGAS AL MIRADOR DEL CERRO EN LA ISLA. ARRIBA TE ESPERA UNA VISTA AL OCEANO, A LA ISLA Y AL BORDE COSTERO DE LIMA.


----------



## fundicionurbano (Jul 13, 2009)

mmm sin duda falta muchas areas verdes a la punta


----------



## cesium (May 27, 2006)

dicf21 said:


> Que poco ambicioso es el sector turistico de Peru. Perfectamente podrian hacer paseos en lancha que lleguen a la isla y alli hacer caminatas y todo eso.
> Lo ideal para esa isla es que sea un sector despoblado, tiene que ser una isla 100% natural, quizas por ahi plantar arboles. PERO LO MEJOR SERIA QUE EN ESA ISLA SE COLOQUE EL TELEFERICO QUE SE VA A CONSTRUIR EN SAN CRISTOBAL. ALLI TENDRIAS UNA MEJOR VISTA, Y EN UNA ISLA SERIA MAS ATRACTIVO AUN. IMAGINATE, TE SUBES AL TELEFERICO Y LLEGAS AL MIRADOR DEL CERRO EN LA ISLA. ARRIBA TE ESPERA UNA VISTA AL OCEANO, A LA ISLA Y AL BORDE COSTERO DE LIMA.


Existen compañias de turismo que hacen un recorrido alrededor de la Isla San lorenzo e incluso te llevan a ver los lobos de mar que están en unas islas más lejanas que se llaman Hormigas, el problema no es exactamente falta de interes del sector turístico sino que la Isla de San Lorenzo es una base naval y por lo tanto no se puede desembarcar ni mirarla mucho, tu sabes "secreto militar"

saludos


----------



## Oscar10 (Jul 10, 2009)

dicf21 said:


> Que poco ambicioso es el sector turistico de Peru. *Perfectamente podrian hacer paseos en lancha que lleguen a la isla y alli hacer caminatas y todo eso.*
> Lo ideal para esa isla es que sea un sector despoblado, tiene que ser una isla 100% natural, quizas por ahi plantar arboles. PERO LO MEJOR SERIA QUE EN ESA ISLA SE COLOQUE EL TELEFERICO QUE SE VA A CONSTRUIR EN SAN CRISTOBAL. ALLI TENDRIAS UNA MEJOR VISTA, Y EN UNA ISLA SERIA MAS ATRACTIVO AUN. IMAGINATE, TE SUBES AL TELEFERICO Y LLEGAS AL MIRADOR DEL CERRO EN LA ISLA. ARRIBA TE ESPERA UNA VISTA AL OCEANO, A LA ISLA Y AL BORDE COSTERO DE LIMA.


*Eso se hace actualmente sin ningun problema, pidiendo permiso obviamente.*

*Poco ambicioso el sector turistico del Perú? :lol::lol::lol::lol:*


----------



## Sam Conor (Nov 7, 2009)

dicf21 said:


> Que poco ambicioso es el sector turistico de Peru. Perfectamente podrian hacer paseos en lancha que lleguen a la isla y alli hacer caminatas y todo eso.
> Lo ideal para esa isla es que sea un sector despoblado, tiene que ser una isla 100% natural, quizas por ahi plantar arboles. PERO LO MEJOR SERIA QUE EN ESA ISLA SE COLOQUE EL TELEFERICO QUE SE VA A CONSTRUIR EN SAN CRISTOBAL. ALLI TENDRIAS UNA MEJOR VISTA, Y EN UNA ISLA SERIA MAS ATRACTIVO AUN. IMAGINATE, TE SUBES AL TELEFERICO Y LLEGAS AL MIRADOR DEL CERRO EN LA ISLA. ARRIBA TE ESPERA UNA VISTA AL OCEANO, A LA ISLA Y AL BORDE COSTERO DE LIMA.


De acuerdo contigo, la infraestructura turística peruana no es de las mejores, teniendo tantas cosas para mostrar...eso es culpa de nuestras mediocres y corruptas autoridades, y despues nos quejamos de que no vengan muchos turistas comparado con otros paises.

Me imagino un teléferico no sólo en el cerro San Cristobal sino tambien un par que sirva de transporte público-turístico que una al tropo con el Metro de Lima cruzando los cerros de Comas rumbo a SJL y de paso teniendo hermosas vistas hacia el oceano o las lomas de la bella durmiente en independencia...hay peruanos muchísimo que hacer...


----------



## Romeo2201 (Mar 31, 2009)

fundicionurbano said:


> mmm sin duda falta muchas areas verdes a la punta


Aun asi, es el distrito mas bello del Callao, de lejos


----------



## cesium (May 27, 2006)

Me parece que pedir más áreas verdes en La Punta es desconocer las limitaciones geográficas del distrito, donde se podrían construir esos parques y plazas talvez en el mar?

saludos


----------

